#   >    ,
1 ,    .
      ,    
 :
1)303.02.830 (  ) -401.01 ( ) -  0.01 .
2)303.02.830(  ) -401.01 ( ) - 0.03 .
3)401.01.213 -303.02.730 (  )- 0.02 .

   ,   , !

----------

.
     5 ,    - 2.         /  ,    ()  .          "  ...."            .

----------

,     ?
 - ,?

----------

,   ,      .
   5     2      ,     .       ,      -  91,  69.1, .

----------

:
    .
..     /   ()  ,    .

----------

,  ? 
      , ?

----------

. ,  ,      69.1     .     .
,    ,  .   -   ,    , ,  .
                 - .

----------

,     .

----------

"" -> "  "  "  .... "
-   , -.

----------

, , 247 .      ,    2  .       .

----------

-  ! :)
    ,  ,  ...
 -... ...  ...
   !  4, .... %)

----------


## VeraN

!  1   ,  .   , ..     ,   .    .        ,      -.     ,

----------

-   2   26.

----------


## VeraN

.             ?
  ,    0503127   ,     ,      0503121

----------


## Ed2005

,       .       ,    :

   . 5    01.01.2005 .,         01.01.2006 .       ,  ..     .          2006 .      ,   ...           (   ).    ,        ,   ,         ,     ,             ,            . .

, ,              ,       (  . , . ).
  DBF     ( SC515.dbf)  ID       dbf-   .

              .       : "       -"       .   , ! DblClick        :       - .       -. 1    , no problem.     1.        .

----------

-      .
       ,     ?

----------


## Ed2005

> -      .


  "  -   "?
      ( - )     ..., :
000000001   
       ,         .     ,      ,     ,      (  ).




> ,     ?


  302.01   302.07               .
    15-20                ,     .

----------

!      302.01.1 302.01.2 302.01.3, .        401.01-302.01.1.1 401.01-302.01.2.1  ...      ?

----------


## Corvax

(  /  ).
    .

----------


## Dunda

,     ,     .
    ,        .
: 
   : 303.02-302.13
   : 401.20-302.13 
  ?

----------

